

Show HN: Doomguy as a Service - ejfinneran
https://doomguy.herokuapp.com

======
aiiane
Are we really so desperate to stick with buzzwords and "hot tech" that we wind
up creating Heroku-powered Ruby apps with Bootstrap UI widget-filled pages to
serve up a set of 5 static images over HTTP, rather than just, say, uploading
them to imgur?

~~~
spongle
Whilst this is a post of derision, I do think people only know the highest
level abstraction mankind can accomplish these days. It's embarrassing really.
There is elegance in simplicity.

Please continue to take the piss out of it :)

I actually knocked up a single new static error page for our main web
application a few weeks ago in 620 bytes including inline css (quite big if
you ask me). It had no dependencies. My coworkers were actually astounded that
it was so small!?!?!

Go figure!

~~~
gizmo686
For some reason seeing a size expressed in bytes makes it seem small. Saying
620 characters sounds much more reasonable.

~~~
spongle
It was UTF8 so no guarantee about character versus byte size.

------
ozh
The Linux utility the creator of this couldn't find:
[http://www.cs.unm.edu/~dlchao/flake/doom/](http://www.cs.unm.edu/~dlchao/flake/doom/)

------
tdicola
Don't forget there's a god mode face image too:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=doom+god+mode&source=lnms&tb...](https://www.google.com/search?q=doom+god+mode&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=-2pQUqrkBMbtiQKgmYHQBw&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ&biw=1246&bih=971&dpr=1)

I made a similar doom guy visualization long ago to monitor server health that
got some laughs from coworkers. Like it was mentioned, be careful since the
Doom assets are still copyright id software even if the code and shareware
WADs are free.

------
mistercow
I don't understand the point of redirecting every number between 0 and 100
when there are only five gifs.

~~~
tdicola
I'm guessing his intention is that you build an app which scales its metrics
to values between 0-100 and then construct a URL directly to the image--that
way you don't need to worry about mapping the value to the damage inflicted.

~~~
mistercow
I guess, but then you have to scale to 0-100 (don't forget to round!), which
doesn't seem any more convenient.

------
benologist
This is cute but it needs to be obnoxious, not cute. Give me monsters coming
out, the screen flashing red when you're hurting and dying etc. If this dude
shows up in the middle of your dashboard attacking you you're going to notice.
[http://cdn.gametop.com/download-
free/doom/b2.jpg](http://cdn.gametop.com/download-free/doom/b2.jpg)

Also if the enemies, one per metric, are killed with a chainsaw when your
numbers improve or stabilize that would be somewhere close to the pinnacle of
awesome.

------
Paul_S
I didn't know they released the WAD as public domain.

------
antihero
I'm genuinely disappointed that IDDQD did not turn him god mode.

